# Suncoast BBQ Bash April 18 in Venice,Fl. with Myron Mixon competing



## sota d (Apr 12, 2015)

Sat. April 18, 10AM till 7PM. Jacks old South and 7 other World Championship teams, along with many other teams competing. Check it out at http://www.suncoastbbqbash.com/events/bbq-competition.html   I'll be there with my camera and will post photos.


----------



## bhelton (Apr 16, 2015)

Myron Mixon is not on the list.


----------



## sota d (Apr 16, 2015)

Myrons team is Jacks Old South.


----------



## bhelton (Apr 16, 2015)

http://www.suncoastbbqbash.com/events/bbq-competition/contestants.html

Not on the teams listed.


----------



## sota d (Apr 16, 2015)

You're right. I didn't look at the confirmed list,only the home page for the BBQ cookoff. Well, I'll let everyone know if he shows up. My wife and I went last year, before I was even into smoking, and really enjoyed it! Should be a good time again, Myron or no Myron! Take care, David.


----------

